# Mexican Restaurant in HK



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Hi All,

Please suggest good Mexican restaurants in HK.

Cheers.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Easy! I am from Miami and my dad used to work for AeroMexico for over 20 years so we flew there often. At Soho and it is called Taco Loce next to the big gym. Taco Loco is not expensive and taste as close to real Mexican as you can get in HK. Next one will ne Coyote in Wan Chai but it is a little bit of a fusion of Mexican food and Cuban style flavors. JW


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks JW 

Have you been to this one?

D Deck Discovery Bay

If so, your opinion please?

Cheers!!


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

I have not and for me that will take over one hour to get food. JW


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

JWilliamson said:


> I have not and for me that will take over one hour to get food. JW


Okay...been to this restaurant strday. The service is good and the ambience inside was typical mexican style. Hats n lights to be specific...  The food was good as well....

Sent from my ipad using Expat Forum


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Sounds good so why did you ask about a Mexican restaurant if you already found one? You linking?


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

JWilliamson said:


> Sounds good so why did you ask about a Mexican restaurant if you already found one? You linking?


Hahaha... Nope..! After reviews in the websites n in ds forum, I had chosen the Dbay caramba mexican restaurant...If u haven't been yet...u can try ths as well... The restaurant that u hav suggested is on d cards...will go there as well som other time... Thx

Cheers...

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

d card A card well I am glad you found a nice mexican restaurant in Hong Kong. I compare my experience with that of Mexico and with meican restaurants owned and cooked by mexicans in miami. Viva Mexico!


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

JWilliamson said:


> d card A card well I am glad you found a nice mexican restaurant in Hong Kong. I compare my experience with that of Mexico and with meican restaurants owned and cooked by mexicans in miami. Viva Mexico!


Will surely try the 'Viva Mexico' too  Cheers!


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

I've only been to Hong Kong once, but ate at Agave's. It's more Tex-Mex, but if there is cerviche on the menu then I'll have it and it was very good there. Haven't found anything outside of Mexico when I lived there that is "Mexican" food and that includes the US too because it's so Tex-Mex in the States.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Tex Mex is mexican food with a blend of US country style and most are owned by and cooked by mexicans. In USA most if not all mexican and many other restaurants are run by Mexicans. I am from Miami and the restaurants I have been to were very mexican. My family is from peru where cheviche is king and so cheviche is not mexican at all. I ate at Agave and I felt I was robbed by their food and way over priced.


----------

